# Mother and 10 baby rabbits



## jema (May 7, 2009)

hi i am looking for some help!! about 3 weeks ago a large rabbit was dumped in my back garden, i tried to find its owner but with no luck, then i found the reason the rabbit (now called Bella) was dumped - she was pregnant. she gave birth to 10 babies 2 weeks ago and they all seem to be doing great but i just dont really know what to do next!

i have questions like, how long do the babies stay with the mother, when can they start breeding amongst each other, when do they start eating rabbit food, when can they be held and basically what do i do!! 

i would never see an animal homeless but 10 babies and a mother is a lot of rabbits esp for a novice!! i have now got 2 rabbit hutchs but i know im going to need more but its a case of how many rabbits can you have in each cage and do the males need a seperate cage each?

i hope some one can help me as im trying my best but im at the point where i need some guidance.

thank you x


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

jema said:


> hi i am looking for some help!! about 3 weeks ago a large rabbit was dumped in my back garden, i tried to find its owner but with no luck, then i found the reason the rabbit (now called Bella) was dumped - she was pregnant. she gave birth to 10 babies 2 weeks ago and they all seem to be doing great but i just dont really know what to do next!
> 
> i have questions like, how long do the babies stay with the mother, when can they start breeding amongst each other, when do they start eating rabbit food, when can they be held and basically what do i do!!
> 
> ...


Wow what a shock for you. Where abouts are you, which area? Is there a local rescue centre near you that you could contact try searching on Rabbits Rehome just google it. The kits (baby rabbits) have to be with the mother for 8 weeks. Its amazing that all 19 have survived well done to you! The mother usually gets on with it and does a pretty good job just keep supplying her with a good lots of hay and fresh water. Im sure there are others on here like Frags, Toddy, Crofty who can offer lots more practical advice!

Oh yes put some pics up when you can!


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

Thank you, i was suprised at all 10!! At first i rang the RSPCA near me but they said they were knocking the rabbit hutch down in a few days time, then the next one said they were full and so on, the nearest one would be scotland but its too far as i live in preston. 

Im attached to bella now so would give her up for the world but im starting to get attached to all the babies!! oh dear!! Especially if i have to keep them all until they are at least 8 weeks old!!


----------



## Michelle666 (Jun 12, 2008)

I would try Rabbit Forum, they have some very knowledgeable people on there, who should be able to answer your questions...sorry i can't be of more help.

Good luck with the babies!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

jema said:


> Thank you, i was suprised at all 10!! At first i rang the RSPCA near me but they said they were knocking the rabbit hutch down in a few days time, then the next one said they were full and so on, the nearest one would be scotland but its too far as i live in preston.
> 
> Im attached to bella now so would give her up for the world but im starting to get attached to all the babies!! oh dear!! Especially if i have to keep them all until they are at least 8 weeks old!!


i live in lancaster have you tried animal care??


----------



## happybunny22000 (Oct 10, 2008)

i live in southport not far from preston
can I help


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

thank you i will try animal care. 

i have at least 6 more weeks to go with the babies, ive just posted a wanted ad on internet for another hutch cos i would like to keep a couple and the mother! id keep them all if i could but i already have 2 cats, 2 fish and im not allowed pets in my home!!

also my rabbit that ive had for 2 years died 2 days ago so im a bit clingy to the babies and mother!!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Try going to Rabbit Rehome - Adopt an unwanted bunny from a rescue centre and going to that forum, there are loads of expereinced rabbit rescues/fosters there that will be able to help you in the area, you're abit far from me!!! Well done for looking after her!


----------



## sourmug (May 8, 2009)

if the rabbit is a large breed such as a french lop or british giant then the babies take longer to mature, and need to stay with mum for longer, roughly 12 weeks old, the babies will come out of the nest from 2 weeks old onwards, they will start eating the mums food, but still need mum and still feed off her, about 6 or 7 weeks i would seperate them from mum and keep them till they about 12 weeks, hope this helps.


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

how are things going jema? are you having any luck???


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

what breed is mum?


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

Thank you every one!! They are still going great, the babies are venturing out on their own and all their eyes are open now. im not too sure what breed they are so im going to have to do some research on that one but ill probrably keep them longer than 8 weeks then to be on the safe side. 

I think that the rabbit may have been a house rabbit as she is sooo tame and just lets you cuddle her!! plus she wont drink from the bottles she drinks from a dish.

Does anyone know when it will be safe to touch the babies or when i should clean out the nest? i clean the other part every day but i didnt want to touch the bit the babies were in.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

jema said:


> Thank you every one!! They are still going great, the babies are venturing out on their own and all their eyes are open now. im not too sure what breed they are so im going to have to do some research on that one but ill probrably keep them longer than 8 weeks then to be on the safe side.
> 
> I think that the rabbit may have been a house rabbit as she is sooo tame and just lets you cuddle her!! plus she wont drink from the bottles she drinks from a dish.
> 
> Does anyone know when it will be safe to touch the babies or when i should clean out the nest? i clean the other part every day but i didnt want to touch the bit the babies were in.


Hi cant you show us any pics of the mother? Even if she is a giant, but i think you would be able to tell if she was as she would probably be huge with big sticky up ears, , then they can still leave their mum for a new home at 8 weeks, i got both my giants at 8 weeks from a very experienced breeder and they have been fine. Im not too sure when you can actually touch them or clean out the nest i think it is about 2 weeks but somebody may be able to confirm this for you!! Im dying to see pics!!


----------



## becks01 (Jan 27, 2009)

jema said:


> hi i am looking for some help!! about 3 weeks ago a large rabbit was dumped in my back garden, i tried to find its owner but with no luck, then i found the reason the rabbit (now called Bella) was dumped - she was pregnant. she gave birth to 10 babies 2 weeks ago and they all seem to be doing great but i just dont really know what to do next!
> 
> i have questions like, how long do the babies stay with the mother, when can they start breeding amongst each other, when do they start eating rabbit food, when can they be held and basically what do i do!!
> 
> ...


hi ive only just recently sold all my babies...my french lop had 11 but only 7 survived...the babies stay with mum till there 8 weeks old, i let mine go at 7 weeks as they were so dependent on their own...they started eating mums food/hay when they were 3 weeks old and then they will start to drink from her water bottle aswell then...ive been told they can start breeding from each other from 4mths onwards, but to be on the safe side mine were all rehomed by the 8weeks...your find that they may start to jump on each others back and try but dont panic like i did as nothing can happen at that stage...i held mine from birth but thats only because i have a good friendship with mum...just leave her to it as you dont really know yet as to what shes like...bascically just let mum deal with them, keep the hutch nice and clean and try not to interfere to much, when they start exploring the hutch at around 3weeks then what i did then was clean out there nest area then and you can handle them then...you'll be surprised how quick they grow up and fend for themselves...so dont worry!
i have a 2 storey hutch and all my babies shared with each other, so i woudnt worry about separating them...hope this helps any more questions just ask!...


----------



## becks01 (Jan 27, 2009)

hi ive just read that mum drinks from a dish, can i advise that you give the babies a water bottle to drink from instead as it has been known that the babies can drown if trying to drink from a dish...bottle is safer!


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

ah no ill def give them a bottle then cos i dont want any of them dying! 

Thank you so much for your help (everyone!) 

Ill take some pics today and get them on here as soon as possible.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

jema said:


> ah no ill def give them a bottle then cos i dont want any of them dying!
> 
> Thank you so much for your help (everyone!)
> 
> Ill take some pics today and get them on here as soon as possible.


yippeeeeeeeeee im excited now 

i touch mine from day 1-2 as i have a strong bond with mum but only i touch them and i rub my hands in her poo and wee before touching them and stroke mum lol i smell lovely after  
i start to let others touch them from about 3 weeks old but i moniter how mum is with people entering her area and see how she feels.
its best to go on mums approval only


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

yyyaaaaaayyyy im all excited too 

plus iif theres some uber cute piccies i can show them to the OH and try and persuade him to let me have one


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

hey im putting on pictures of bella (the mother) and babies. They are all huddled together but i did manage to get one of them on their own. 

Let me know if you can see them as i dont really know how to put pics on here!!


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

some more x


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

Oh how cute and mum is lovely!! She looks like a british giant cross but dont think she is as a bit too small, maybe a cross breed, cant really tell! Lovely bun though xxx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

awwww she is lovely and looks like she could have or be continental giant from the look of her face/ears.
how anyone can just thrown them out i dont know!!!


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

hey the last of them, ill make sure i get some more when they are up and about


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

frags said:


> awwww she is lovely and looks like she could have or be continental giant from the look of her face/ears.
> how anyone can just thrown them out i dont know!!!


nah she isnt a continental wrong shape face and smaller ears more like a british but still dont think she is a full breed x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

yeah id say she is a cross breed, a bloody lovely cross breed


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

thanks guys!! when she first appeared in my back garden she was massive!! obv cos she had 10 kits inside!! 

im def gonna keep her and i will fight for her if anyone comes back to claim her because i know she was dumped as my garden is rabbit proofed for the other rabbit i used to have so theres no way she could jump a high wall to get in there!!


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

awe awe awe i want them all!!!!!!!!!

how big is mum??

can you tell im trying to think of ways to persuade my OH to let me have one lol


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Jema they are all gorgeous absolutely beautiful...Well Done for looking after them all so well... honestly 10 kits to have survived this long is fantastic well done!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2009)

OMG they are gorgeous. Well done you  *gives you rep for taking on the mum and babies*


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

i cant stop lookng at the pics of her i cant belive smebody dumped her!! Poor bun, what have you called her?


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

shes called Bella, my 2 year old daughter just started calling her Bella so its stuck!!

Thank you all ive really tried my best with them all and i am so pleased that all of them have survived this long and hopefully they will all continue to!!


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

jema said:


> shes called Bella, my 2 year old daughter just started calling her Bella so its stuck!!
> 
> Thank you all ive really tried my best with them all and i am so pleased that all of them have survived this long and hopefully they will all continue to!!


Oh sorry yeah now i remember, how could i forget..that was one of the names i was thinking of calling a female when i got one!! lol But decided on Lola....chery cola!! ha ha

They look absolutely gawgus and im sure they will be beautiful buns, i wouldnt be able to resist keeping them all! But well done to you and keep us updated!! xxx

Where abouts are you anyway? xx


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

i live in leyland not far from preston


----------



## red_dwarf15 (Nov 17, 2008)

i asked the OH if i could have one and he said no........im now distraught :crying:


----------



## ouisie (Apr 13, 2009)

I can't believe someone would just dump their rabbit. She's obviously got a much better home now.


----------



## kellyrich (Jan 8, 2009)

red_dwarf15 said:


> i asked the OH if i could have one and he said no........im now distraught :crying:


just ignore him get one and say it was dumped on your doorstep so you have to look after it! xx


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Aww they are beautiful!! Has mum got flakey skin? Looks from the piccies that she may have some mites, you can get a spot on treatment for them if she has. What a beautiful girly, lucky you rescued her, people can be so cruel.


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

ha ha! no she hasnt got mites or flaky skin, she has just pulled out all of her fur to make a nest for the kits!! its left white patches of fur from the underneath showing.


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

kellyrich said:


> just ignore him get one and say it was dumped on your doorstep so you have to look after it! xx


ha ha ill come round, knock on your door and run leaving a couple of kits on the doorstep for you!!!He will havve to let you have some then!! x


----------



## Animals548 (Feb 22, 2009)

jema said:


> thank you i will try animal care.
> 
> i have at least 6 more weeks to go with the babies, ive just posted a wanted ad on internet for another hutch cos i would like to keep a couple and the mother! id keep them all if i could but i already have 2 cats, 2 fish and im not allowed pets in my home!!
> 
> also my rabbit that ive had for 2 years died 2 days ago so im a bit clingy to the babies and mother!!


Oh I'm sooo sorry!


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

jema said:


> ha ha! no she hasnt got mites or flaky skin, she has just pulled out all of her fur to make a nest for the kits!! its left white patches of fur from the underneath showing.


haha ok  ive never seen them pull that much  shes obviously a good mummy and keeping the kits nice and snug


----------



## jema (May 7, 2009)

i know, i thought there was something wrong at first (because i didnt know she was pregnant) she was pulling out loads of fur!its on both sides that she has done it aswell. 

She is a brill mummy, seeing her with her little ones is amazing!! she is ok with me touching them but i still dont want to pick any up yet just in case. 

She has done well considering she was dumped and doesnt really know me or her surroundings, but shes fitted in well and done a great job with her kits.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

Only just caught up with this thread.
Well done for taking in this rabbit she is gorgeous and I agree she looks like a British Giant to me whether full or not.
All the advice given so far is brilliant as usual except for sourmug who states that larger breeds should stay with mum for 12 weeks which is wrong.
* weeks for any rabbit is plenty of time and I usually wait a week or two to make sure they have coped with weaning before rehoming them.
Waiting to remove a kit at 12 weeks is asking for trouble as they can possibly mate at this age.
Sounds like you have done a fab job with them.Personally if it was me I would try rehoming them myself that way you can vet people who come to see them and go on your gut instinct if you think they are the right homes for your babies.
Keep us updated on pics.


----------

